# Poll - just wondering



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

So, I'm just wondering who we all are. Everyone seems so friendly. I'm not trying to be nosy or anything, just plain curious.

I'm guessing mostly female - 20's and 30's mostly?

I'm a girl - (52 years old) Wow, that sounds old - but I'm not old at all.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm Female, 47 and work in a Medical Office. 
Married 30 years and have 1 kid (Puddles).


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm a 25 yr old girl and I still don't know what I want to be _when I grow up_


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

32 year old married-mother of two skin kids (boy-8, girl 5)
Been married 10 years in July. Teach seventh grade language arts.
Devoted mother to three cats, and three dogs too!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

24yrs old girl... working as a software tester. 
I think there was a poll on this before... ummm...


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

I'm 54, female, a hospital staff nurse. Had open heart surgery a year ago, Married, one daughter in college and I have TWO rescue pups I have had since 2001.








I have one other maltese, Chumley, that I had from 1986-2001.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm 47 for a few more months. My husband and I celebrate our 27th anniversary in July. We have two daughters - one starting dental school and the other a junior in college. We have 3 dogs. I like to play tennis and my husband is a golf fanatic.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am a 46 year old widow with one grown daughter and one incredible little boy named Teddy...I work in a medical consulting office working with database design with data from many of the country's leading hospital's and most days it is exciting...but never as good as coming home to Teddy....some days he can even come with me...I love those days.






























Susan


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

I am a 33 year old stay at home mom of 3 kids (daughter 8 and 2 sons 7 and 3)








I will be going back to work in September as a HCA







,I think they call them PSW's now. I have 5 dogs and 4 cats


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was 52 in March,married 10 yrs. 5 grown kids (3 mine) 2 hubbies but I claim them all and have the Mothers ring they got me to prove it! I own a Barber/Styling shop (22 yrs) with 4 emplys. My fluffbutts Bailey,Kirbie,Lamby and two cats Snickers (my Moms Pershion) and Tucker! Arfican Gray Parrott (Bessie) a cockateel (Lucky) cause he landed on my daughters friends head while sitting in our yard! And lots of fish! And last but not least 5 grandchildren ,one who is having her 1st birthday tomorrow, Happy Birthday Kaydence !! Grams loves ya !!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Female, academic, married, one 18 year old son, 3 furkids. 
I'll be 40 in September.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm 56







and have been divorced for many years and have no children, so my Malts fill that space for me. I've been with my company for 23 years and I am an executive VP but my job duties are merchandise manager, catalog manager and web site manager for a niche consumer catalog. I got my first Malt in 1990 and she lived until 2002. I then got Kallie in 2002 and Catcher in 2004. Besides K & C, my passions are the performing and visual arts.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I will be 62 end of this year and have been married with the same partner for 40 years now. I must be the oldest one here. We have a 37 years old daughter married to a nice guy and a 15 months old grand'daughter. Alex is our first Maltese but we had other breeds of dogs along the years.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm 23, female, a medical student (getting an MD and a PhD actually)... no kids, no marriage. I've got a serious Sig Other, but he's long-distance, so I get lonely. (Hence, why I'm looking for a Malt puppy to be my companion.) My parents and younger sister live 5 hours away (in the same town as the Boy) so I visit them when I can. 

This is a cool poll! I like finding out about people. :_


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

I'm 37, single mother of 2 boys, one skin and Duke(fur). I am a professional nanny and love every minute of it!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am 55 and married to a wonderful American guy.
I am originally from Australia and now in the US.
We are both retired and loving it too I might add.
Hubby never had children so now I am very happy to share my two, a son 35 and a daughter 34 and two wonderful grandchildren.
Sadly they all are back in Australia, but we try to visit them each year and often chat to them on line.
We have our little Scooby here and he is our precious baby.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm 21 and engaged to be married in june 2006 to the man of my dreams. sounds kinda corny but it's true!!!







i am almost done with my undergrad education. i have 2 dogs, one rottweiler, morgan 9 months, and one maltese, tessa 4.5 months. i live in santa barbara, ca.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

there was a thread similar to this not too long ago. I am 27, married, and preparing for a huge test tommorow!!


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

Turning 23 in July, just graduated with my BS in Electrical Engineering and BA in Math. Taking some time off before I start school again to get my masters. I work at Disney with digital media and anti piracy, but am considering taking a different job in the defense field down in san diego (northrop). i live with my b/f of 7 years. i have one furbaby, coco and i love her to pieces.







they are my everythings.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hi, i'm Joe and I'm an.......oops wrong meeting again, move along, nothing to see here










I'm 32, my wifes 33 and our son is 13


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

fourteen year old girl from melbourne beach, florida.don't have a job







hahah gotta enjoy that..i cheer, dance, play volleyball, run track, and loove my malty







i'm also getting into horseback riding, which is fun cuz they're like huuuuuge dogs. i don't know what i wanna be when i grow up

oh. by the way, contrary to an IM i received awhile ago: i'm 14 and i post on this forum frequently, and i (gasp!) have a life and friends outside of the internet


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@May 31 2005, 11:04 PM
> *hi, i'm Joe and I'm an.......oops wrong meeting again, move along, nothing to see here
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So far I have been here for just under a week Joe and each time you have appeared you have made me giggle :lol: 
Keep up the good work, I love your site and am so glad I joined, and for goodness sake get the right meeting


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 31 2005, 08:09 PM
> *fourteen year old girl from melbourne beach, florida.don't have a job
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

horses freak me out....and who said that you have no life??? so that i'm not nice to that person.









i'm cathy...i'm 23yrs old, i want to be a veterinarian...someday.







i have one malt--sprite, she's 3 yrs old. and my sister cynthia has two dogs (who i say are mine  ) maltese-ellie-2yrs old, and german shep mix-gruffi--2yrs old.









and i never want to have skin kids







AND...i feel like i'm only 18yrs old. LOL


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm 40, married 21+ years, 2 skin kids (19 y/o daughter in CA who's going to massage school and still needs to get her life in order, 17 y/o son who graduated 2 wks ago and will be leaving for college in Aug...not that he's ever home anyways!), 4 furkids (AKA the Alphabet Pups...Ally [3.9# Pekapoo], Bogey [18# Pekapoo], Corky [11# Chihuahua], and Deni [2.5# 6 month old Malt]). I'm an RN with a Master's degree as a Family Nurse Practitioner but decided not to go into practice. Currently between jobs but possibly may be teaching in the local 2 yr nursing program come Fall. USAF wife for the past 21+ yrs, also a USAF veteran ('82-'86).


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, it's great to meet you all. I've been sitting here reading and getting lots of information on grooming, etc... and now that I've read all your responses, I'd like to stay and read some more, but hubby misses me down stairs (good grief).
I just don't seem to find as much time as I'd like to be with you guys, but I will be back....


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm 30, married for (almost) two years, no kids, one doggie, Angus.







I work for our provincial government in communications (public relations). I live in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. Oh yeah, I'm a girl.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm thirtysomething and am a full-time Malt Mom. I've been married for 18 years and have no skin-kids.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am 40 and a female. I am a newlywed of 2 years to the best man in the world. My hubby is 40, too. My daughter is 22 and my son is 16. My husbands son is 22 and he has a baby, my grandbaby, he is 2 years young. The







of my life! Also I am mommie to baby Gizmo. My husband and I decided we were too old to have children of our own together so we decided to get Baby Gizmo and he is definitely the baby of the family. Our children even treat him like a baby.







I love reading this thread.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I am female-49 yrs young. Married for 30 yrs. 2 grown young adults-waiting for grandkids someday







Enjoying my Harley baby.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy+May 31 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horses freak me out....and who said that you have no life??? so that i'm not nice to that person.








[/B][/QUOTE]

i wish i knew who they were














i didn't recognize the sn, even though i looked at like everyones profile LOL. thanks for caring though hahah









i looove horses. they're fun. even though i'm only like 5'2 so they tower over me.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 25, single and have 1 daughter (furbaby) named Lexi. Hopefully I will have another in the next few months. I'm a Quality Assurance Specialist (software tester).


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I am 24 for a few more months and I have one pup, one cat and one man.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi, I'm Natalie and I have one baby, Martini (also a girl)--"Teenie" has really become her name. I will be 24 at the end of next month. I have a BA in Public Relations, however I have not been able to figure out what I really want to do with my life until now, so the job search is on. Since graduating I have worked in the client development segment of a large HR consulting firm. I have a wonderful boyfriend of two years who is living in Florida finishing school. Tini, is the apple of his eye.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolie_@Jun 2 2005, 09:37 AM
> *I am 24 for a few more months and I have one pup, one cat and one man.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68109*


[/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

50+, 3 grown sons (mine) 4 step's (hubby #2), 5 grandchildren, 2 step grandbabies, 1 step great grandbaby. One canine furbaby, Sisse and 2 rescued kitty cats...Past 8 years, Manager/Purchasing for one of the largest food banks in the Southwest. 2 marriages (first for 20 years, yuck), this one 4 years...studio/online copper business we run in our "spare" time. Joe is retired, he keeps me working out of the house to stay out of his hair and a tired wife is a good wife!! LOL.......


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi im 25 and I have one furbaby, one husband, and one "sancho" J/K


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Married, 46 yrs old, stay at home wife mother, an of course mother to well let me count 10 + maltese. Four kids two boys an two girls. Son 29 majored in computor engeneer , son 17 will be a senior nexted yr, twin girls 26 one is a pharmist, other is a LPN three grand kids that they spend allot of there time with there Nanny (that be me). My maltese are the love an joy of my life along with all the rest of my family! My girls tell me my fur kidz get treated better then they did when they was home umm what can I say LOL!
Teaco


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am in my mid-40's, I have three kids (human kind) and I have been married for 13 years this summer.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 31 2005, 08:39 PM
> *32 year old married-mother of two skin kids (boy-8, girl 5)
> Been married 10 years in July. Teach seventh grade language arts.
> Devoted mother to three cats, and three dogs too!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Do you like your job? I also want to be a language arts teacher, but I don't know what to expect. 

I'm 25, female, live in TX. I have no children, but I think of Bella as my baby for sure! I'm going to school to finish my Masters in English, but don't expect good grammar (I don't pay much attention to that stuff when I'm online)















I think I will soon become a teacher, but what I really want to be is a stay at home mom for my puppy. The only problem with that plan is I'm broke, and I have no husband or children, so unless I win the lottery its off to work I go


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy+Jun 2 2005, 10:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you like your job? I also want to be a language arts teacher, but I don't know what to expect. 

I'm 25, female, live in TX. I have no children, but I think of Bella as my baby for sure! I'm going to school to finish my Masters in English, but don't expect good grammar (I don't pay much attention to that stuff when I'm online)















I think I will soon become a teacher, but what I really want to be is a stay at home mom for my puppy. The only problem with that plan is I'm broke, and I have no husband or children, so unless I win the lottery its off to work I go








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68449
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do like my job!!!














Most days!







Junior high kids are a different breed!







But they make for an interesting job, that is FOR SURE!
Good luck!







(I don't pay attention to all my grammar/writing rules when online either...







)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm 27, happily married, have 2 skin kids, 2 dogs (1 Maltese and 1 Irish Setter) and 1 cat. Life is good!









-c


----------



## kxf93 (May 19, 2005)

I"m a 73 year old male married 53 years and we are getting our first
Maltese this September. Does that make me the oldest??


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> I"m a 73 year old male married 53 years and we are getting our first
> Maltese this September. Does that make me the oldest??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68519
> [/q
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kxf93_@Jun 3 2005, 08:48 AM
> *I"m a 73 year old male married 53 years and we are getting our first
> Maltese this September. Does that make me the oldest??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68519*


[/QUOTE]
Welcome to SM!! Congrats on your long-lived marriage and on getting your first Maltese this fall....


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Im 24 years old, mother of one malt, Peaches. Im currently a full time student and work part time as a paraeducator for special education. And Im a girl.</span>


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am 22y/o Female, married, and an ICU nurse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 31 2005, 09:42 PM
> *24yrs old girl... working as a software tester.
> I think there was a poll on this before... ummm...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Whoops, sorry, didn't realize this was done before and I was curious. You know I had downloaded my picture of Kodie months ago - but wasn't sure where it went. Just the other day I found it in my Gallery. We met at Smithville at the Halloween parade.

Pat


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

i j/ turned 13 and got a puppy 4 my b-day.. altho hes not a maltese i like to stay 'in-touch' here because i was planning on gettin a maltese and figured a shih-tzu would be better... so i ended up w/ my little Rylee or my b-day!
oh yah.. i'm a girl too


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi all, I'm 63 for a couple more months, retired Mom to 1 girl & 1 boy skin kid, 4 grand-daughters, and 1 great-grandson, and of course 13 yr. old furkid--Frosty. Hubby is 'on the road' most of the time, so Frosty and I just chill and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I am 47 years old, married 27 years, with two daughters, ages 24 and 17. My oldest is married. I am an office manager and work part time. I have had cats all my life until last May when I decided to get Jack. Then by March of this year I got Jill. If you would have told me two years ago that I would be a double dog owner, I would have laughed in your face. My cats are Bob and Marvin. Bob is 13 and Marvin is 6. We put Fluffy to sleep in November, she was 19.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im 26 yr old female..in my 4th yr in vetschool...married for almost 3 yrs to my hubby who is an architect. we have two cats(Oscar and Gibson) and our malt(Parker). Both Parker and Gibson are named after guitars b/c hubby plays guitar. and Oscar...well hubby named him LOL. When i finish vetschool next year we plan to move out of Louisiana..not sure where yet







I love taking pet photos, and playing with computer graphics. sorry it took me so long to post...i somehow missed this thread


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Hi!!......I am 25, have a 7 year old "PRINCESS"




























..two 8 month old furbabies and a BF of 8 years!!







:new_Eyecrazy: ..........I also go to school for Mass Comm., and now a realty course :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm 46, married 19 years (in a couple of weeks), two skinkids, daughter 17 and son 14, work for a federal judge, and have one Maltese, Paris who will be 8 months old on the 18th.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi, I just turned 30, been married almost 12 years. I have 2 kids that I homeschool. I have 1 Maltese- Rex, the love of my life! Well, we got him for my dear daughter, but he likes me more!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppy_luv4life_@Jun 5 2005, 02:12 PM
> *i j/ turned 13 and got a puppy 4 my b-day.. altho hes not a maltese i like to stay 'in-touch' here because i was planning on gettin a maltese and figured a shih-tzu would be better... so i ended up w/ my little Rylee or my b-day!
> oh yah.. i'm a girl too
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69274*


[/QUOTE]


You just stay right here on Spoiled Maltese...we don't care if you have a Shih-tzu or an elephant...







We all care for each other and our pets, whatever they are. 
Rylee is just darling....glad to have you both


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

I am 20. will be 21 on june 29th. I hae ben with my boyfriend and the father of my son since october,6th,02. my son was born 07~18~03. I am a stay at home mom and woulnd have it any other way. I am hopefully getting a digital camera for my birthday so I can and will post TONS of pics of my son


----------

